# aussi bien X que Y / aussi X que Y / autant X que Y / X autant que Y



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
dans la phrase suivante, on doit employer quelle conjonction ? puisque les deux peuvent qualifier un verbe, non ?
_Elle aime aussi bien / autant la littérature que sa mère ne l'aime._
Merci d'avance !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## micka

Bonjour,

Il faut utiliser "autant" ici.

Voici un exemple avec "aussi bien" : Il fait le ménage aussi bien que sa femme.

J'avoue ne pas connaître la règle pour distinguer les deux car ils ne sont pas interchangeables.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, 
lequel dira-t-on plutôt ?
_C'est un homme modeste autant qu'habile.
C'est un homme aussi modeste qu'habile._
Merci !


----------



## itka

"On"... je ne sais pas !
Moi, je dirais celle-ci : _C'est un homme aussi modeste qu'habile.

_La première ne me semble pas fausse pour autant, mais peut-être plus littéraire, moins courante, je pense.


----------



## Anasola

Bonsoir Anna-chonger,

Les deux phrases me semblent correctes, mais je dirais comme Itka: la première est plus littéraire.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

Être* aussi* à l'aise que qqn

ou

Être *autant* à l'aise que qqn


MERCI


----------



## Anasola

Bonsoir,

Il me semble les deux sont corrects… et équivalent.

Si l'on veut pinailler, disons que *aussi* exprimerait l'identité (je suis à l'aise *comme*/de la même façon que toi)

Et *autant* exprimerait une quantité, ou un degré

Mais je ne suis pas sûre, et de toute façon, ce serait très subtil.

bonne soirée


----------



## quinoa

Il me semble que aussi "travaille" sur les adjectifs et les adverbes, alors que autant s'utilise avec les noms et les verbes.
Il travaille beaucoup, il travaille autant que moi.
Il a beaucoup de chance, il a autant de chance que moi.
Il est très rapide, il est aussi rapide que moi.
Il travaille très lentement, il travaille aussi lentement que moi.
Il est très à l'aise (et pas "beaucoup à l'aise", donc il est aussi à l'aise que moi.
....


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!!

Je me demande si on dit:

"Etre *aussi* aimé que qqn d'autre" 

ou

"Etre *autant* aimé que qqn d'autre"

Mais il me semble plus correct de dire "aussi aimé" étant donné que le participe passé fonctionne, dans ce contexte, comme adjectif.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Me-K

Être *aussi* aimé que quelqu'un d'autre,  
Être* autant* aimé que quelqu'un d'autre,
les deux formules me paraissent signifier exactement la même idée.

Dans les deux cas, j'y vois la conjugaison de _aimer_.

Tout ce que je remarque, c'est que _aussi_ ne pourrait en aucun cas changer de place, alors que _autant_ pourrait être déplacé:
Être aimé *autant* que quelqu'un d'autre.

J'y devine une raison grammaticale jouant sur _aussi _et sur _autant_, mais aussi*** je ne la trouve pas pour autant.

[*** En français naturel, on ne rajoute pas _aussi_: ne pas retenir cette formule qui n'est qu'une astuce.]


----------



## croust'

autant est le comparatif d'égalité utilisé avec les verbes. 
aussi est le comparatif d'égalité utilisé avec les adjectifs: il est aussi grand que sa soeur.

je pencherais donc plutôt pour la version avec autant parce que "aimé" est ici un participe passé dans une formulation passive.


----------



## Me-K

Oui, tu as raison:
_
être aussi aimé_ a le même sens - hors nuances -que _être autant aimé_, alors que _aimer aussi_ ne veut pas dire _aimer autant_.

_être autant aimé_ est bien le passif de _aimer autant_,
_être aussi aimé_ n'est pas le passif de _aimer aussi_.

C'est certainement pour cette raison qu'ici _autant _peut changer de place, contrairement à _aussi_.

De là, en effet, doit-on pouvoir deviner une nuance, qui m'a échappé, entre les deux formules.
_être aussi aimé que_ ... pourrait bien avoir une origine enfantine: c'est bien la psychologie de l'enfant.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonsoir,


en fait, je connais la différence entre "autant" et "aussi",

autant s'emploie pour des verbes:

"Je travaille autant que toi"

ainsi que pour des noms

"J'ai autant de problèmes que toi"


aussi, par contre, s'emploie pour des adjectif et des adverbes

"Je cours aussi vite que lui"

"Je suis aussi beau que mon frère"


Maintenant, il y a une phrase qui me pose un petit problème:

_J'ai l'impression que vous n'êtes pas aussi au courant que vous le prétendez. − Possible, possible, il y a des bébés de tous les âges _(Aragon, _Beaux quart.,_ 1936, p. 436). 

Pourquoi emploie-t-on "aussi" dans ce cas. L'expression "être au courant" peut-elle peut-être considérée comme locution verbale puisqu'on dit aussi "J'ai aussi faim que toi".

Quelle est la règle dans ce cas précis, je ne demande pas de règle générale.


Merci d'avance et Bonne soirée


----------



## jann

_Au courant_ est une locution adverbiale (voir la partie II.B.2 de l'entrée dans le TLFi)... d'où l'emploi d'_aussi _au comparatif.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Merci beaucoup pour l'explication et le lien, la phrase suivante est-elle donc correcte?

"Je suis aussi à bout de forces que toi" 

Je viens également de trouver ceci:



> [Porte sur un adj. et dans ce cas si la prop. est affirmative, peut commuter avec _autant_] :


 
Puis-je donc dire indifféremment: "Je suis aussi/autant beau que toi" ? Ca fait très bizarre en fait.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Dans ce cas, j'ai tendance à faire précéder l'adjectif par aussi ou le faire suivre par autant

Je suis aussi beau que toi / Je suis beau autant que toi

Mais c'est peut-être personnel. C'est surtout bizarre sur avec autant beau ; autant fatigué que toi ou autant exténué que toi est déjà plus naturel.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Merci,

je viens de trouver un site qui fait aussi suivre l'adjectif par "autant".


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour. Je ne sais pas utiliser le comparatif d'égalité avec des expressions françaises où il n'y a pas de partitif entre le verbe et le nom, je me demande s'il faut utiliser AUSSI ou AUTANT DE. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider? Voici les phrases que je n'arrive pas à dire en français:
- J'ai aussi mal à la jambe que toi ou J'ai autant de mal / autant mal à la jambe que toi?
- J'ai aussi faim que toi ou J'ai autant de faim / autant faim que toi?
- Je te fais aussi confiance que ma soeur ou je te fais autant de confiance / autant confiance que ma soeur?
Je n'y comprends rien...
Toute aide sera la bienvenue. Merci.


----------



## Phenyx13

Bonjour,

La différence entre _aussi _et _autant_ est un peu subtile, mais pas si compliqué :
_*J'ai autant mal à la jambe que toi :*_ l'intensité de la douleur est la même.
_*Tu as mal à la jambe, moi aussi :*_ nous avons tous les deux mal au même endroit du corps

Je peux te donner d'autres exemples si tu veux


----------



## airinargent

Merci beaucoup Phenyx 13! Mais ce qui m'aiderait vraiment c'est de savoir si la structure à utiliser dans ces phrases c'est toujours "autant .... (mal, faim, confiance...)" comme vous me dites ou si par contre "aussi (mal, faim, confiance) que" et "autant de (mal, faim confiance) que" sont correctes...
Et je me demande maintenant. Et si c'est dans le sens où il y a le partitif que ce passerait-il (avoir du mal à faire quelque chose). Dans ce cas ce serait: "J'ai autand de mal que toi à parler chinois"?
Et oui, je vous en remercierais si vous avez le temps de me donner d'autres exemples.
 Merci!


----------



## Phenyx13

airinargent said:


> "J'ai autan*t* de mal que toi à parler chinois"



Par contre, je ne pense pas que la structure "aussi ... que" existe vraiment, elle sonne bizarre pour mes oreilles de native.
Quand on veux comparer, à mon avis, il vaut mieux utiliser _*autant*_.

Quelques exemples, donc :
"J'ai autant peur en avion que ma soeur"
" - J'ai peur en avion
- Moi aussi "

"Mon chat fait autant de bêtises que le tien"
"Ton chat a fait beaucoup de bêtises ? le mien aussi"


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

S'agissant des comparatifs "autant (...) que" et "aussi (...) que ", il  existe un principe général, qui appelle des exception et précisions.

*1. Principe général*

*"Autant que" s'emploie plus particulièrement avec les verbes et les noms, alors que "aussi que" se joint à des adjectifs qualificatifs et à des adverbes.
*
Exemples :
 a) avec "autant que" :_ Il a *autant d'ennuis* que vous. Il *travaille autant* que vous. *Autant partir* tout de suite ! _(Verbe non conjugué + verbe sous-entendu ; =_ Autant vaut partir tout de suite _- ex. de Grevisse.)
b) Avec "aussi que" :_ Jean n'est pas *aussi malade *qu'on l'avait craint. Il est *aussi sage que vaillant *_(Académie française)._ Jessica travaille* aussi habilement *que vous.
_
*2. Exception et précisions*

a) Avec un participe,
 Il semble que l'on ait le choix :
_Il est *aussi avancé *que votre fils _(A.V. Thomas parle ici de" participe-adjectif" ; Péchoin, de "participe").  "Le bon usage", 15 éd. : "Autant que" s’emploie avec les participes passés quand ils ont la valeur verbale :_         Il est* autant loué que blâm é*."        _ 

b) Exception à l'emploi de "aussi que" avec un adjectif :"Le bon usage" : "_Autant_ s’impose avec un adjectif si l’adverbe ["autant que"] est placé *après* l’adjectif ou si, placé devant, *il ne le précède pas immédiatement [...] :*
 Il est *habile autant que* modeste (Ac. 2001). [Comp. : Il est *aussi modeste* qu’habile   .]—   Il est *autant que vous digne* de cette faveur." 

c) Cas de_ avoir aussi faim/soif/peur/sommeil..._ _que :
_La construction_ "J'ai aussi faim que vous, _où "aussi" est suivi d'un nom (cf. 1.), est contestée par des grammairiens (notamment J. Girodet) qui la considèrent comme* familière *et conseillent l'emploi, dans la langue soignée, de "autant que" (ex.: _J'ai  froid autant que _vous plutôt que _J'ai aussi froid que vous_).

(J'ai pu omettre des particularités.)


----------



## airinargent

Merci Roméo31! Mes doutes portaient sur les phrases suivantes:
- J'ai aussi mal à la jambe que toi ou J'ai autant de mal / autant mal à la jambe que toi?
- J'ai aussi faim que toi ou J'ai autant de faim / autant faim que toi?
- Je te fais aussi confiance que ma soeur ou je te fais autant de confiance / autant confiance que ma soeur?
Aucun natif ne m'a pas encore répondu exactement... Je me demande si vous les natifs ne faites pas ces comparaisons...
Merci encore


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Pour toutes tes  phrases, hormis celles avec "confiance", *regarde le oint 2, c, de mon mes*sage. 

Pour les phrases avec "confiance", il faut appliquer le principe rappelé au point 1, où il est dit que "autant que" s'emploie avec un nom (substantif). Ce qui donne : _Je te fais *autant confiance* que ma sœur (ne te fait confiance).

Je te fais autant confiance qu'*à* ma sœur _(celui qui parle fait confiance à ta sœur et à toi).


----------



## airinargent

Merci beaucoup  encore une fois Roméo31!
Donc, si j'ai bien compris vos explications, voici un recapitulatif, j'espère que ce sera bien...:
- "aussi que": on peut l'utiliser dans les expressions "j'ai aussi faim que toi" "j'ai aussi envie que toi de faire ceci", etc. On l'utilise donc dans la langue standard ou quotidienne. (pas bien accepté par l'Académie...)
- "autant que": seulement pour certaines expressions telles que "je te fais autant confiance que ma soeur" (impossible aussi que). Ce serait aussi le cas celui-ci d'expressions comme: avoir intérêt à, etc? Exemple: "J'ai autant intérêt que toi à eclaircir ce doute"?
- Dans un registre soutenu, l'académie indiquerait: "autant que" mais en changeant la structure: J'ai froid autant que vous. Dans ce cas un autre doute à moi donc ce serait: Et : "j'ai autant froid que vous" c'est impossible ou incorrect? Il faut toujours avoir recours à la tournure "J'ai froid autant que vous"?
Un grand merci!


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Du mieux au moins bien :

J'ai froid autant que vous.
J'ai autant froid que vous.
J'ai aussi froid que vous. (Déconseillé et jugé familier par certains grammairiens).


----------



## Readomingues

Je voudrais savoir si les deux constructions ont le même sens.

1) Elle est gentille *autant que* belle.
2) Elle est *aussi* gentille *que* belle.


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Roméo31

Elles sont toutes les deux correctes et, pour moi, synonymes.


----------



## Nanon

Mais la deuxième est plus fréquente que la première, à mon avis...


----------



## Icetrance

On penserait qu'on dirait plutôt: "j'ai autant *de* faim que toi."  Du moins, c'est grammaticalement correct.

Moi, je me pencherais pour "j'ai faim autant que toi" car c'est logiquement élégant.


----------



## caraan

Salut, icetrance
"j'ai autant *de* faim que toi." est peu être grammaticalement correct mais n'est ni élégant ni authentique ni utilisé, à nos oreilles cette phrase sonne très très faux.
En revanche, "j'ai faim autant que toi" est correcte; on aurait plus tendance à dire authentiquement "J'ai *autant f*aim* que *que toi"


----------



## Bezoard

Icetrance said:


> On penserait qu'on dirait plutôt: "j'ai autant *de* faim que toi."  Du moins, c'est grammaticalement correct.


Non, ça ne me semble pas grammaticalement correct.


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec Bezoard.  On ne dit pas  _j'ai de la faim.  _On dit :  _j'ai faim _ (locution verbale : _avoir faim_).
Alors... _j'ai autant de faim_ ne va pas non plus à mon avis.

Icetrance voulait peut-être dire  _« j'ai autant d'appétit que toi » ? 
_
Pour ce qui est de _Avoir chaud, envie, faim, froid, mal, peur, soif, soin, sommeil... _
voir l'article 1.4 intitulé : *De quelques changements acceptés par la norme* sur cette page


> _O_n a interdit pendant longtemps _j'ai très faim, j'ai aussi faim que vous_, parce que_ très_ et _aussi_ devaient être réservés aux adjectifs. On devait dire _j'ai grand faim_, _autant faim_ ou j_e suis très affamé, aussi affamé que vous_. Mais, dans son Nouveau Dictionnaire des difficultés du français moderne, publié en 1994, J. Hanse déclarait que cet interdit n'existait plus, ni pour l'écrit ni pour l'oral.


  C'est suivi de la note (49) de Hanse.  Je ne trouve pas naturel à l'oral de dire:  _J'ai faim autant que toi.  _Je préfère l'ordre : _ J'ai autant faim_ _que toi_.
Et bien sûr...  _aussi faim que toi_ ne me choque pas et me viendrait en fait plus spontanément.

À part changer le nom en _être + adjectif_  (par ex. _je suis aussi affamé, assoiffé_) une autre option pour contourner les _aussi/autant_ serait de dire :
_- Je n'ai pas moins + nom que toi/vous. _

_
_


----------



## plantin

Oui, c'est une locution verbale figée, dans la série des avoir + nom/adj./adv. citées plus haut.
Pas si figées que ça quand même pour certaines, qui acceptent un intensifieur: avoir très peur, très envie, très faim, avoir bien conscience que ..
Par contre, on dit avoir de la peine (mais _avoir peine à_ est possible), de la chance, de la fièvre...


----------

